# FROM DISH: Blue Line UPS Store Return Address



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For everyone that has expressed concerns about returning your 921 to Dish by sending it to a UPS Store mailbox, I received the following message this morning from the leader of the team that is handling the 921 returns and repairs for this problem. Here it is:



> Can you assure everyone that the UPS mailbox for the blue line returns is legit.
> 
> This is a special mailbox that we use to get back escalated or new & unique returns. Using the mailbox assures that we can quickly get the return in the hands of the correct person.
> 
> Most receiving departments at large companies are not well setup to accomplish this


I can vouch that their receiving department at HQ here in Denver really isn't set up for receiving a small number of individual fixes/returns. It's just too large an operation.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When I had problem with the 721 it was returned to the "Mailboxes". If it is an advance replacement or regular replacement setup, just chack your account occasionally to see they did not charge you for a replacement receiver. One time and one time only credit for the returned receiver was not issued. It was a unique situation though. They had sent 2 replacements.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

I just got my fixed 921 back. Everything is well. So send your units in for repair!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I sent mine today.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

:nono2: Can't believe I only had the 921 a week and now it's was FEDEX'd today for blue Line repairs. But thanks for this thread.  It is a confidence factor to see others have completed the cycle.

Crashman


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

smooth28la said:


> I just got my fixed 921 back. Everything is well. So send your units in for repair!


  How long did the entire process take start to finish, ship to return?

Crashman


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

crashman said:


> :nono2: Can't believe I only had the 921 a week and now it's was FEDEX'd today for blue Line repairs. But thanks for this thread.  It is a confidence factor to see others have completed the cycle.
> 
> Crashman


I sent mine today too. I selected priority overnight so they could start fixing it at 10AM tomorrow


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck to you on the repair. Dish has had my 921 for 10 days and still hasn't sent it back to me. The real kicker is that Friday I was given a UPS tracking # for next day air. Well, it's now Monday night and they still haven't bothered to actually give the package to UPS (UPS tracking still says "Billing Info Received"). I don't mind that they still have it if they're still fixing stuff. But they need to communicate what the heck's going on.

--Kelly


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

crashman said:


> How long did the entire process take start to finish, ship to return?
> 
> Crashman


My 921 was sent in for repair on a Monday and received Saturday. So far everything looks good, no more blue lines!


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

tgerrish said:


> My 921 was sent in for repair on a Monday and received Saturday. So far everything looks good, no more blue lines!


Was the UPS return Next Day, 2 day, 3 day or ground on the trip back home? Curious, told mine will ship back today UPS with a tracking number.

Thanks

Crashman


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

They tried to send mine overnight via UPS but it got lost somehow. So they sent me a new one (refurbished?) overnight via Fedex. It arrived today but I haven't been home to check it out yet.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> I sent mine today too. I selected priority overnight so they could start fixing it at 10AM tomorrow


OK--you probably won't believe this, but I promise, this is true. FedEx picked up my 921 from my house in Tennessee on Monday afternoon, and UPS delivered the repaired unit to my house on Wednesday evening.

I was only without my unit for Monday night and Tuesday night! That's amazingly good customer service!!! I am so unacustomed to this type of service from anyone that I'm still in shock.

When the new unit arrived, it was packaged like a brand new unit   

Blue Lines are gone--all of my preferences, DVR recordings, etc. are still intact.

Now if they will just push out the next software update....


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> OK--you probably won't believe this, but I promise, this is true. FedEx picked up my 921 from my house in Tennessee on Monday afternoon, and UPS delivered the repaired unit to my house on Wednesday evening.
> 
> I was only without my unit for Monday night and Tuesday night! That's amazingly good customer service!!! I am so unacustomed to this type of service from anyone that I'm still in shock.
> 
> ...


Ok--too good to be true. Now I have red and green lines! Once I contact my CSR and find out what to do, I'll update the forum.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I finally have a 921 again. They sent me a new one instead of my repaired one. When I got it, it had the original software (L052?) and appeared to be brand new. It looks like the blue lines are gone though which is great. I set up the 5 major networks for digital OTA (ABC/NBC/CBS/PBS/Fox) and they work fine and appear in the guide as expected. I haven't tried to record on any of them yet though. I'll wait until the new software update to attempt that.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

I sent my unit in on Monday and it should be on my door step Thursday, today as per UPS "Out for Delivery." Wow, nice turnaround. Hope I won't have the Red and Green Lines issue Like "*srrobinson2".*

Will post results soon.

*Update*: Wive just called said the 921 is here. Will Update on Blue Lines after I install it tonight.

Crashman


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

crashman said:


> I sent my unit in on Monday and it should be on my door step Thursday, today as per UPS "Out for Delivery." Wow, nice turnaround. Hope I won't have the Red and Green Lines issue Like "*srrobinson2".*
> 
> Will post results soon.
> 
> ...


The Blue Lines are history now. I waited for the NBC Peacock to appear during some commericals, that's where the blues were most visiable. No Lines. Total turn around was 4 days. Ship out on Monday and was watching HD on thursday Night.

Crashman


----------

